# Does a Life in the UK Test pass ever expire?



## mefoster (Apr 19, 2013)

Background: Canadian married to another Canadian. We both passed the (old) Life in the UK test in May 2011; spouse got ILR in May 2011, I got ILR in March 2014.

I was looking at the current forms for UK naturalisation, just to see what would be involved, and I saw this note on page 12 of the "Booklet AN" (can't post link, unfortunately):

You can satisfy the knowledge of language and life in the UK requirement if you:

Have passed the Life in the UK test; and
_(Paraphrased: Can prove that you can speak and write English)_

That sounds straightforward and non-date-limited, right? But then I also saw the following on page 16 and got a tiny bit worried:

If you have already satisfied the requirement to have sufficient knowledge of language and life in the UK, on or after 28 October 2013, you do not have to demonstrate it again.​
From reading this closely, I think the second quote is referring to item "2" in the above list -- the knowledge of English part -- and that a Life in the UK pass never goes out of date. But I'm just being paranoid: can anyone definitely confirm that my reading is correct?

Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

No expiry on the test and as Canucks, we're exempt from the language requirement, so you're good to go in that regard. 

You're also eligible to vote in next month's election, but you must register today or you'll not be able to vote. 

You can also vote in October's Canadian federal election as well... an Ontario court has ordered Elections Canada to remove the 5 year absence cap for Canadians overseas. See the E. C. site for more information.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I am not sure about the non expiry of the test. I think the Home Office isn't obliged to keep records of tests for ever, and in practical terms they may get rid of those records after 4 or 5 years (I don't remember where I read this, sorry).

Many councils offer an screening service for people wanting to become British citizens, they have first hand practice about these matters, you don't have to live in the respective council in order to use this service.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The test results don't expire but it's your responsibility to keep your test results sheet.


----------

